
Ask HN: What’s Your Backups System? - Razengan
And how reliable has it been when you really needed it?
======
aosaigh
My laptop (1Tb MBP) is backed up via both Carbon Copy Cloner (for a bootable
backup) and Timemachine (for a snapshot backup) to a USB-C external RAID
enclosure:

[https://www.raidsonic.de/products/external_cases/soho_raid/i...](https://www.raidsonic.de/products/external_cases/soho_raid/index_en.php?we_objectID=1007)

I have one at home and another in work (both encrypted)

My laptop also has an encrypted, snapshot cloud backup to Backblaze B2 storage
using Arq Backup:

[https://www.arqbackup.com/](https://www.arqbackup.com/)

I use Resilio Sync to sync my documents folder between my laptop and a
Synology NAS (with RAID). My NAS also downloads periodic backups of AWS S3,
email, Github etc.

This NAS is backed up locally to a standard external drive as well as
Synology's own cloud backup service "C2" using Hyper Backup

[https://c2.synology.com/en-global](https://c2.synology.com/en-global)

Although this seems extreme, I've actually had to make use of all the services
at one point or another.

------
duiker101
So, I recently setup this system for personal use so I haven't had a full
opportunity to use it and I don't have too much data so it might be a bit too
tailored to my use case but here it goes.

I use Resilio[1] to sync my laptop, phone (on an SDCard) and Scaleway VPS,
this works really great because i have my files at all times on 3 systems and
there is a very low chance they will all fail at the same time. My photos get
uploaded instantly from the phone and I can then sort them from the laptop.

And then I use Cloudberry to backup to BackBlaze B2 to make sure that if
anything goes wrong with my files and it gets synced across the system I can
still recover them.

The whole setup costs me probably less than 3€ a month(2.49 for the VPS and a
handful of cents for the B2) and gives me the same functionality I was getting
from just using Dropbox for 12€.

I can also throw a few more services on the VPS to enhance file functionality
at no cost, which I would not be able to do any other way.

[1] [https://www.resilio.com/](https://www.resilio.com/)

~~~
jamesholden
What VPS? How is your B2 so cheap?

~~~
duiker101
As a VPS I use Scaleway I use C1 instance with 75GB, I'm sorry I misquoted it,
it comes to 3.49€ a month. (+.5€ / 25GB)

BackBlaze is 0.005/GB. I have around something like 20GB of photos and the
rest is documents which will take maybe 1 more GB so it's really not that
expensive.

~~~
gesman
BackBlaze might decide to delete your files, unless you carefully read and
understand their TOS:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21199725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21199725)

~~~
duiker101
Thanks for this, I was not aware. For now I think they are still my best
option but I will definitely keep this in mind and adjust my setup.

------
m3nu
I have 5 TB backed up on BorgBase[1] and use Vorta[2] to add new data on
desktops (macOS and Linux) and Dan's Borgmatic[3] on servers. (They all use
Borg[4] in the background.)

This is a great setup because I get notified of failed backups and the data is
compressed, encrypted and deduplicated before upload. So it's quite fast and
efficient. I can also run it in append-only mode, so old backups are safe.

Since I'm involved with both projects, BorgBase and Vorta, please don't take
my word for it and test it yourself ;-)

1: [https://www.borgbase.com](https://www.borgbase.com)

2: [https://vorta.borgbase.com](https://vorta.borgbase.com)

3: [https://github.com/witten/borgmatic](https://github.com/witten/borgmatic)

4:
[https://borgbackup.readthedocs.io/en/stable/](https://borgbackup.readthedocs.io/en/stable/)

------
gesman
ResilioSync from multiple boxes -to-> single super-redundant DrivePool. From
there, via ArqBackup -to-> Wasabi cloud.

Pros:

Client side encryption + versioning + delta backups + undelete (due to
versioning) + CPU efficient (never went above 5% CPU utilization) + ransomware
protection + cost efficiency (thanks to Wasabi).

Details:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/ce1cbg/beginne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/ce1cbg/beginner_questions_nas_zfs_and_backups/etya896?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Arqbackup/comments/ce0bzf/testing_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Arqbackup/comments/ce0bzf/testing_arq_backup_compression_and_versioning/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x)

------
c89X
I use
[https://borgbackup.readthedocs.io/en/stable/](https://borgbackup.readthedocs.io/en/stable/)
and a local (on-site) NAS. I have yet to find a good solution for off-site
backups, privacy concerns prevent me from using the usual (commercial)
options.

~~~
juangacovas
Have you tried the good, old "rsnapshot"? If you master passwordless ssh with
rsync, it's a breeze to setup

~~~
c89X
Actually I didn't know about rsnapshot. Thanks, I'll give that a try.

------
Razengan
I use a combination of:

• Automatic Time Machine to a single external USB-C disk: Cumbersome to
selectively restore from, the UI can be clunky, but it has saved my ass in
some tight situations.

• All files stored on iCloud Drive: No history. Files may be lost during buggy
betas like Catalina’s. Deleted files can usually be restored from the web UI.

• Private GitHub repositories for anything that involves text (code, notes):
May get unexpectedly removed by Microsoft at their whim, e.g. for making
statements against China.

• Manual copies of entire user home folders to different external disks: Hard
to do incremental backups.

------
BjoernKW
Time Machine to both a NAS and USB storage. I periodically switch the USB-
connected devices and store one at another location.

The subset of my data that's eminently relevant for my business is also stored
and backed up on cloud storage (Google Drive and GitHub).

My notes are stored at Evernote, with the occasional local backup.

So far, this setup has proven to be very reliable for me.

------
silb
My personal FreeBSD NAS running ZFS. Snapshots get sent to external disks that
I rotate and store off site.

All machines write their backup archives to the NAS.

I haven't tested a full restore, but I do scrub ZFS on the drives.

------
asgeirn
Primarily cloud storage.

But also Windows 10 backup pointing to a VMDK on the C: drive for recovering
from blunders.

Oh, and tarsnap for the really important stuff.

------
zzo38computer
I use DVDs. If I make compressed tape archives of all of the files on my
computer, it can fit on three DVDs.

------
fathomru
NAS (My choose Synology) + Cloud Storage (Google Drive and Dropbox)

------
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
borgbackup encrypted to external hdd

------
mister_hn
a NAS

